# Grinder Cabinet for the shop.



## DICKEYBIRD

I convinced 'er indoors (wife, better half, etc. to my fellow yanks) that Santa needed to drop off a Harbor Freight carbide grinder this Christmas. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=46727

Being on vacation this week, I cobbled up a cabinet to mount it on from an old electronic rack unit a buddy gave me a while back. It was a beautiful piece of work and built like a brick outhouse. It was originally 76" tall and has double wheeled casters to support a heavy load. I think it's big enough to mount my bench grinder on and the disc sander I'm building as well.






I needed to chop it down to match the height of the worktable next to it but wasn't looking forward to cutting it apart with a hacksaw. There's numerous posts on the web about sawing aluminum with a carbide-tipped blade in a skilsaw so I decided now was the the time to try it. Man, does it work well; I was amazed! It's noisy as hell and the chips fly everywhere but I'm now a believer. I used an old saw I had lying around which still had a cheap carbide blade on it and am happy I tried it. Now I gotta figure out what to make from the 4 left-over pieces of heavy duty aluminum extrusion.





Once it was shortened and bolted back together, I installed the last remaining drawer I had left over from when our parts department at work upgraded their small parts cabinet 20 years ago and threw several of them in the dumpster. Me, frugal? Naah! I'm not sure what the final use of the drawer will be but for now it's my "small scraps drawer." I'm like Marv, it ain't scrap 'til it's weight gets down into the grams!





Oh, one last thing, a few years ago I drew a simple 2D CAD drawing of my garage-workshop and equipment (to scale) during a rearrangement project. My buddy & I's fishing boat and motor FINALLY sailed out of the garage and to its new berth so there was enough room to put things where they could actually be used.

Now, anytime a new addition to the shop is planned, I simply pull up the CAD file, draw the new item to scale and shift things around until things look right.


----------



## Cedge

Dickeybird
I bought one of these grinders a while back and it's proving to be a nice addition. The only annoyance is the shaft and retainer nuts are very close to the same length as the depth of the hollow in the stones. You can make a beautifully flat surface on things, but you have to watch that the nut doesn't reach over and take a bite out of the edge. Otherwise, I'm not unhappy with the darned thing at all. I like the cabinet mod. you've done too.

The shop Cad drawing idea is something I first tried when my company lost its repair main shop to a fire a few years back. When it was time to begin moving tools back into the new structure, everyone knew exactly where they were going and finished the job in a matter of hours instead of days. We'd spent enough time brainstorming over the drawings that only two tools needed relocation to make things work. Visitors and new employees often commented on the common sense built right into the layout. 

Come spring cleaning time, I think I'll try to have the same thing done for my little home shop and see if it's layout can't be improved a bit. Right now it's ok, but it definitely feels a little "evolved by expediency. " Thanks for the mental nudge. 

Steve


----------



## 1Kenny

The aluminum scrap yard here uses a carbide miter saw for cutting. Nice finish. They have a spray bottle with dish soap and water to spray on the work while cutting. It is a quick way to chop the material.

Kenny


----------



## georgeseal

This my solution to having two grinders






Top can be rotated to use which ever grinder. Bottom stores all grinding accessories

George from Conyers Ga.


----------



## Cedge

George...
Shhhwwwwweeeeeetttt!!

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard

It must be wonderful to have brains and solve problems like that.

Nice one.

John


----------



## DICKEYBIRD

George, I like your flip-flop cabinet idea! Very nice. 

I used to have a similar stand from Sears that had a 3-sided, rotating tool holding device. It was a great space-saving idea for small shops but was too small and flimsy to work. Clever idea, just wasn't properly designed for the job.


----------



## georgeseal

Thanks guys for the kind words 

_*NOT*_ my idea got it from one of my wood working mags

Have another with planner on one side and oscillating sander on the other. hardly ever use the planner but it is there if I need it.

another planned with two belt sanders

one sheet of 3/4 MDF and set of casters

George from Conyers Ga.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD

Got my Christmas present today! The thing is very powerful and runs very smooth. I went into the store with the sale price printed out expecting a battle but their price was lower! $134.95 vs $149.95 internet price.





Now I've gotta mount it properly and finish assembling it.


----------



## 1Kenny

WOW, that's a nice one. That 1/2 hp makes mine look wimpy. ;D


----------



## rake60

Nice Christmas Toy!

Rick


----------



## DICKEYBIRD

Here's a few more pics to finish out this project.

The sheet metal top on the cabinet is pretty thick but not stout enough to properly support the heavy grinders & disc sander. I used some of the metal side rails left over from the shortening process and bolted them in place, positioned so that the mounting bolts for the grinders went through the top and into the braces underneath. When completed, everything is rock solid, wobble and rattle free!

I was going to paint the thing a nice machine grey....maybe this spring when the weather's nice enough to roll it outside.
















Now I'm saving my pennies for a CDCO diamond wheel for grinding carbide and an aluminum oxide wheel on the other end for HSS. I'll be all set then!


----------



## Bernd

I like your setup there. I also like the grinder. I just looked and they're selling it for $129. Might have to stop by the local store and get one. I have a lot of tools the need sharpening.

Bernd


----------



## DICKEYBIRD

Thanks Bernd. I think it's a pretty good deal for the money. Like most H/F tools, it's a "kit." The table mounts are pretty iffy and the miter attachment is a cheapie. 

I adjusted the table mounts and they work OK now. After I get the new wheels for it I'm hoping to make a jig for a 4 sided 5C collet block and some stops in an attempt to freshen up a few medium sized endmills. The Holy Grail...a cheap endmill sharpener. Yeah, RIGHT. :


----------



## BobWarfield

Let me second the vote for the HF tool grinder. It is amazingly smooth and well made for the money. I love mine!

There are definitely tweaks than can be made to improve it. My supports for the table were warped, and I found a light surfacing with the fly cutter made the table much less balky. Someday, I may re-engineer the table mounting altogether. Dickeybird mentions alternate wheels, which are important for grinding carbide and other tough tool materials. 

I have an open section on my project "wish list" / ToDo for this grinder. See the bottom of this page for ideas I've collected from the web: http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCWishListFutures.htm

I am in the process of following Dickeybird's august footsteps by building a 12" disc grinder. One of the things I'm planning for it is to duplicate the tooling slot that's on my HF grinder. This way any fixtures I make can be used on both machines. I think that will come in handy if I make a nicer mitre or other gadget. Will keep you all posted on this when I get further along!

Meanwhile, I like these grinder cabinet and space saving ideas, keep them coming!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Bernd

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> I have an open section on my project "wish list" / ToDo for this grinder. See the bottom of this page for ideas I've collected from the web: http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCWishListFutures.htm



BW,

Between signing up here and looking through your "wishlist" my head is starting to hurt with all those ideas pent up waiting to be implamented in my shop. ;D

Now I've got to find Dickeybirds 12" disc sander. Sheeeesh. 

Bernd


----------



## DICKEYBIRD

Actually Bernd, mine (the sander) is only 8" since my old motor was only 1/4 hp.  Bob has a bigger motor and's building one with a 12" disc.

Here's a link to mine http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1034.0

Milton


----------



## Bernd

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> Here's a link to mine http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1034.0
> 
> Milton



Ok thanks. Saw it the first time when I went through that thread. The size really doesn't matter. (ok no jokes here guys) I just want something that's sturdier that whats on some store bought models with their fabricated sheetmetal tables.

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## BobWarfield

Bernd, the backlog is ridiculous. I'll never get to it all. But I have a lot of fun researching the ideas, and it gives me a way to file the many wonderful projects I come across and frankly covet.

Dickeybird has an awesome sander. I love the table he built. I wrestling with my own table as we speak. I'll be back at it again today. Once the disc is done, my next project will be a 3 wheel belt sander like the knife maker's use. Videos of these are amazing. Try these for examples:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYllaxuzMk0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy_guBBaUTU[/ame]

I'm taking delivery on a hydraulic press today as well, speaking of backlog. A friend and I are building a forge. Put the two together and we hope to make Damascus steel billets.

Best,

BW


----------



## Bernd

Now that's a neat grinder. Not much to it. You could build one for yourself. :-\ I need a disk sander though before a belt sander, although it looks like a belt sander seems a bit more versital.

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## Rog02

I am new to the model engine building, but have considerable experience in metal fab work as it pertains to aircraft and race car construction. The disc sander is an invaluable piece of equipment in my shop and the belt grinder is not far behind it. 

When it comes to the belt grinder machines, the blade smiths have a pretty good handle on them and there are many plans available. 

http://groups.msn.com/HomeorshopmadeGrinders/links.msnw This site is dedicated to homebuilt grinders of all types and much good information is available. 

http://forums.dfoggknives.com/index.php?s=8f5dc505c6fd56bb74f4ea92e07df240&showtopic=4436&st=0
Another forum in which "Deker" chronicles his KMG clone build. Material list and many photos as he worked his way through it. A well documented build.


----------



## BobWarfield

Roger, you're the man with those links!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## bengomez

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> I convinced 'er indoors (wife, better half, etc. to my fellow yanks) that Santa needed to drop off a Harbor Freight carbide grinder this Christmas. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=46727
> 
> Being on vacation this week, I cobbled up a cabinet to mount it on from an old electronic rack unit a buddy gave me a while back. It was a beautiful piece of work and built like a brick outhouse. It was originally 76" tall and has double wheeled casters to support a heavy load. I think it's big enough to mount my bench grinder on and the disc sander I'm building as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to chop it down to match the height of the worktable next to it but wasn't looking forward to cutting it apart with a hacksaw. There's numerous posts on the web about sawing aluminum with a carbide-tipped blade in a skilsaw so I decided now was the the time to try it. Man, does it work well; I was amazed! It's noisy as hell and the chips fly everywhere but I'm now a believer. I used an old saw I had lying around which still had a cheap carbide blade on it and am happy I tried it. Now I gotta figure out what to make from the 4 left-over pieces of heavy duty aluminum extrusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it was shortened and bolted back together, I installed the last remaining drawer I had left over from when our parts department at work upgraded their small parts cabinet 20 years ago and threw several of them in the dumpster. Me, frugal? Naah! I'm not sure what the final use of the drawer will be but for now it's my "small scraps drawer." I'm like Marv, it ain't scrap 'til it's weight gets down into the grams!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, one last thing, a few years ago I drew a simple 2D CAD drawing of my garage-workshop and equipment (to scale) during a rearrangement project. My buddy & I's fishing boat and motor FINALLY sailed out of the garage and to its new berth so there was enough room to put things where they could actually be used.
> 
> Now, anytime a new addition to the shop is planned, I simply pull up the CAD file, draw the new item to scale and shift things around until things look right.



That looks nice and clean grinder cabinet... what is that aluminum plates?

_________________
aluminum plate


----------



## DICKEYBIRD

bengomez said:
			
		

> That looks nice and clean grinder cabinet... what is that aluminum plates?



Thanks Ben, I'm sorry but I'm not sure I understand your question.

If you are asking what the cabinet is made from, it was made from an electronics equipment "rack", not built up from aluminum plate.

If you're asking what the aluminum piece with the brown paint finish is, it's a piece of the rack's extruded alumimum frame that was left over from cutting it down the height of the rack from 76" to the height of my other workbenches.

If you're asking where I got the 1/2" aluminum plate I made my disc sander from, I traded some work for it with a friend. I'm not sure where he got it but it's just standard milled aluminum plate.

I apologize if I've not answered your question properly.


----------

